# Indian Schools



## rakeshb25

Hello,

I am planning to move to NZ with my family. My daughter is 5 yrs old. Is there any Indian schools available in NZ which will teach Indian languages like Hindi.

thanks


----------



## topcat83

rakeshb25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to move to NZ with my family. My daughter is 5 yrs old. Is there any Indian schools available in NZ which will teach Indian languages like Hindi.
> 
> thanks


Hi there
I don't think there are any Monday-to-Friday schools that will, but I'm sure that there will be some 'after school' groups that will - maybe run at your local religious or Indian centre?

I will say that I don't (and have never) agree with sending children to a full-time school that is specifically for a single religion or country (and here I include Roman Catholic, other Christian, Jewish, Moslem and American schools). To my mind, school is the opportunity for all children to meet others from different religions and cultures in a place where they are all equals. 
One of my pet soap-boxes


----------



## slare

Ummm... there are no India schools lol... not trying to be rude, but NZ is a English speaking country..... your best bet would be too teach them yourself. but as mentioned above ^ maybe there is some sort of local religious center, you'll just have to look around.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

A couple of organisations websites that may be of use to you in making contacts

Auckland Indian Association has a Links of Interest page

New Zealand Indian Central Association 

also two online newspapers

Indian Weekender - Pulse of the Kiwi Indian Community

INDIANZ OUTLOOK, an editorial bridge linking New Zealand and India, is a colourful, free Indian newspaper published from Auckland, New Zealand. With an estimated readership of about 100,000 in New Zealand, this Free English-language monthly publication reaches out to the educated and hardworking Kiwi Indian community.

I hope these are of interest to you.


----------



## Song_Si

and more, from this article in October last year: 
*Hindi in Austrialian schools boosts NZ drive*
Wednesday, October 31, 2012
Arvind Kumar

QUOTE:


> In Auckland, the news was welcomed by the head of the Hindi Language and Culture Trust of New Zealand, the organization which has been behind the drive for the introduction of Hindi classes in local schools.
> 
> “It is indeed good news,” trust president Satya Dutt said.
> 
> “It is encouraging news for us, and gives us more hope that the teaching of Hindi in mainstream New Zealand schools will be a reality,” Dutt told the Indian Weekender.
> 
> Dutt and his trust have been behind the introduction of Hindi lessons in Papatoetoe High School, where around 42 per cent of the students are of Indian origin.
> 
> It is the first school in New Zealand to offer Hindi classes.


See also: Hindi Language and Culture Trust of New Zealand










A note from the 2006 New Zealand Census

Hindi (44,589) was the 5th most-spoken language in New Zealand after English, Maori, Samoan, French

New Zealand's changing ethnic composition and the impact of migration within the five years between 2001 and 2006 was reflected in the increasing diversity of languages spoken. Between 2001 and 2006, the numbers of people in New Zealand able to have a conversation about everyday things in Hindi almost doubled, from 22,749 to 44,589. 
source


----------

